# Off Brand: Phase One Introduced the IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2017)

```
<em>The art of expression. The science of color.</em></p>
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN, September 13, 2017</strong> – Phase One today announced the Phase One IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back, based on a new CMOS sensor designed to capture color as perceived by the human eye. The new sensor technology in the IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back is the brainchild of a longstanding collaboration between Sony and Phase One. The result is astonishing color definition – with which champions of photography are able to create and express their artistic visions more accurately than ever before.</p>
<p>In this way, Phase One’s latest product brings unsurpassed color quality to the hands of the finest photographers across the globe.</p>
<p>The 100MP CMOS sensor in the IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back incorporates new Bayer Filter color technology, the result of Phase One’s close working relationship with Sony. Available exclusively through Phase One, this new technology transforms digital color capabilities to render color more authentically than ever – giving the world’s foremost photographers 101-megapixels of unprecedented creativity.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Click on the following link to learn more about the Phase One IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/trichromatic">www.phaseone.com/trichromatic</a></p>
<p><em>“</em><em>As a photographer, one of the things that excites me the most is having the opportunity to use color to evoke emotion. The Trichromatic Camera System itself becomes a true extension of my vision, and what my eye sees and what my eye wants to express – the camera delivers.</em><em>”</em> – Tony Hewitt, Fine Art Photographer</p>

<p>This pioneering sensor design has also established the lowest and therefore cleanest base ISO of any medium format CMOS sensor. At an impressive ISO 35, the results of the IQ3 100MP Trichromatic are crisp and clean, providing the absolute lowest digital noise for any CMOS system of its size.</p>
<p><em>“The ability to capture an image that reflects exactly what you see the moment you press the shutter button, with little interpretation or conjecture, is a fantastic leap for photography and more importantly, for the integrity of image quality,”</em> said Niels Knudsen, Phase One Image Quality Professor.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing:

</strong>The IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back is available now through Phase One Partners: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>. Contact your local Phase One Partner to arrange a demo.</p>
<p>The Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price for the IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Digital Back is $44,990 USD.</p>
<p>The Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price for the XF IQ3 100MP Trichromatic Camera System, including XF Camera Body, free Prime Lens choice and a 5-year warranty is $49,990 USD.</p>
<p>All Phase One XF IQ3 Camera Systems are supplied with a free lens of choice from the Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring Prime Lens range, valued up to $6,990 USD.</p>
<p>Phase One also announced their Feature Update #4 today, which is available immediately for downloaded free of charge for all XF Camera System owners at <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/Feature-Update-4">www.phaseone.com/Feature-Update-4</a></p>
<p>For more details, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/">http://www.phaseone.com</a> or book a demo on: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/DemoSignup">www.phaseone.com/DemoSignup</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Nakean (Sep 23, 2017)

I find it interesting that with all this talk of color and skin tones there isn't a single person photographed in this piece that isn't white  Just sayin......


----------

